# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Şefkat Tepe' dizisindeki karşı propaganda sahneleri: Zerdüşt PKK kafiri

## anau2



----------

